# help! i want to live and work in america



## m_l_O (Mar 13, 2011)

hi,
i'm a 21 year old english girl that would eventually like to live and work in america but i don't know where to start.
i am currently doing my level 3 apprenticeship in mechanical engineering after already having completed my level 2 (have been working in engineering as an apprentice for the last 2 and a half years)
what do i need to do/achieve?
i would be extremely grateful for any/all advice thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

m_l_O said:


> hi,
> i'm a 21 year old english girl that would eventually like to live and work in america but i don't know where to start.
> i am currently doing my level 3 apprenticeship in mechanical engineering after already having completed my level 2 (have been working in engineering as an apprentice for the last 2 and a half years)
> what do i need to do/achieve?
> i would be extremely grateful for any/all advice thank you


Would you mind to read through th stickies for detailed information on US visa reqirements? Thank you.


----------



## m_l_O (Mar 13, 2011)

is this what you meant?

* Do you have an academic degree?

no but can get one

* Are you interested in menial seasonal work?

yes

* Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital?

yes but do not think i could afford it

* Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country?

currently an apprentice

* Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel?

yes

* Were you, your spouse or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam?

yes my dad was born in ireland


----------

